# New test for gas?



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

This sounds promising. Apparently this type of test has been used on livestock. Could be an improvement over the current breath testing which isn't always reliable. There are lots of articles out on this today.

www.http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2992212/Can-farts-reveal-cancer-Scientists-use-fermented-stools-gut-smelling-pills-help-spot-disease.html?ITO=1490&ns_channel=rss&ns_campaign=1490


----------

